# why do you put porsche wheels on your vw



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

I see alot of VW's running around with MB, or Porsche wheels why? Isen't that the same as putting Type R stickers on your Honda? Or have NOS stickers on your car but don't have a nitrous kit? I mean to spend all that money on spacers and what have you for a set of wheels not ment for your car. Ok I can understand the case I really like the wheel.. but than replace the center cap with one from VW. I laughed when I saw a GTI rolling on AMG wheels. How lame. I just don't get it.


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

i think the porsche wheels go all the way back to the air cooled days. as far as the mercedes wheels go i suspect they just don't like a smooth ride and would rather support their chiropractor instead of being comfortable.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (pkagel)*

Ok I can uderstand back to the air days, because they were all 4 lug with the same bolt pattern, but now you have to by adapters, or spacers, or whatever.


----------



## marcvellat (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

4 on 100mm (most "Rabbit" cars) is probably the most common bolt pattern in the world these days. 5 on 112 like most MB and Porsche wheels does require an adapter to fit those cars and I agree that it's ill-advised and a bit pretentious. BUT if you can find some nice light/strong alloy wheels from a different car second-hand (not too hard when lots of people are stepping up to +2, etc) that will fit without adapters, I say you've beat the system by getting good rims at a good price.


[Modified by marcvellat, 10:23 PM 2-5-2002]


----------



## marcvellat (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

Jay doesn't quite have the facts straight.
Old 5-lug Porsche and VW both had 205mm bolt circle, so it was an easy deal. 
Far from being commonplace, the 4-lug VW bolt circle is 130mm, which is only found on 4-lug VW and a few ATVs... therefore adapters were QUITE common, although some people chose to do it right by changing brakedrums to ones with the correct bolt pattern.


[Modified by marcvellat, 10:21 PM 2-5-2002]


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (marcvellat)*

Early bugs and porche 356's were 5x205 (yep!)
later (68+ in US) bugs and porsche 914's were 4x130
most Porsche wheels are 5x130 (? I think...), but the offset is awesome for an old bug. If you switch to an aftermarket set of drums/ rotors (or get your re-drilled), they look great! 
The CAL-look was ALL porsche... single, bold paint... no chrome trim... lowered... porsche wheels. It was just a look, and a pretty good one, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as putting the wheels on later cars... its just another avenue for uniqueness. I don't think that the guys running spacers/adapors are concerned with some sort of wierd 'rules', I think they just want cool wheels that not a lot of people have. Besides, some of those wheels are really nice looking! (I like the turbo twist personally)
After my 58 is done (classic cal-looker), I'll be starting on a German-look 65. This will have a set of 17" turbo twists under stock fenders. If an old-school bug with 17" porsche wheels doesn't look bad-ass, nothing does!








This is a german look car with later 17" porsche wheels:









80's looker with Porsche Fuchs:









Current Resto-Cal (stock crome trim retained) with Fuch's








(whoa, I just realised they aren't Fuchs... these are those 5x205 look-alikes... anyway, you get the idea- original 2-tone fuchs with all the chrome trim on the car)

[Modified by vortexblue, 10:06 AM 2-6-2002]


[Modified by vortexblue, 3:25 PM 2-7-2002]


----------



## blownmk2vr6 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

They look tight. That is it. If you like that style of rim, Why not have the best. I think porsche turbo wheels look incedible on a mk2. These rims cost $1000's and are not easily addapted, so when you see somebody rolling those rims you have to show some respect. Id say it is a little different than putting Type R stickers on your civic.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (blownmk2vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They look tight. That is it. If you like that style of rim, Why not have the best. I think porsche turbo wheels look incedible on a mk2. These rims cost $1000's and are not easily addapted, so when you see somebody rolling those rims you have to show some respect. Id say it is a little different than putting Type R stickers on your civic.[HR][/HR]​OK reguardless of bolt pattern and offsets. How is that diffrent because they spent 1000's of dollers.. No its the same. I can see if it was an easy direct swap, but its not.. Its the same as putting NOS sticker on a car not running nitrous. Just because you spend a lot of money doing it makes it ok. Just like the stupid graphics on the side of the cars in the F&F.. Now because those graphics are very$$$ I have to respect them.. No I laugh at them.. Much like people putting MB, or porsche wheels on a VW.. Some wheels I like.. and if I liked them that much and wanted them on my car i would at least replace the center caps. Its stupid to see a VW with AMG, or the porsche logo on there wheels. You want to put out a big sign that reads.. I spent $xx,xxx on my car. Yes its for attention.. just like the rice boys and there tripple decker wings, insane body kits.. and all the other BS. Just don't slam the civic dx with a type R sticker when you are doing the same thing with your MB wheels. I just don't understand.


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

Why put porsche wheels on your vw... well it's like saying you have a Vento, when it's a Jetta, remember you are american!!!


----------



## blownmk2vr6 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

We obviously have different opinions. 
I just dont like hearing you compare the class of AMG or Turbo rims on a VW to the tackiness and gawkiness of triple stage spoilers and 50lbs of vinyl.
There is a BIG difference!


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (blownmk2vr6)*

Whats the difference? Its not like Porsche or MB made the rim, dude








Its a style of RIM that someone chooses. You can get almost any style OEM from an aftermarket manufacturer. Just because they need adapters you're saying its not worth it or its cool? You mentioned the center cap. What if it had a VW center cap, would that be OK with you?
Personally I think its stupid when you leave the other manufacturers logo on your car. For instance, the dumbest thing ive seen done to an A4 was seeing this young kid with his friends in the Audi, and when I checked out his rims they were from a BENZ


----------



## Gumby17 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (2lowA4)*

How the heck can you compare RIMS with STICKERS ?
Rims don't make your car look faster...or make it appear more modded than it really is. 
The reason VW people use Porsche rims are mostly because of two reasons:
Dr Ferdinand Porsche was the mastermind who designed the engines and cars for both VW and Porsche. For years, Porsche cars were running off of VW engines :0) Look at early Porsche cars and you'll notice an interesting bug-eyed style of headlights. 
Volkswagen owners don't feel that VW and Porsche are that different. They feel that they are like brothers.
The other reason people may use Porsche rims is because they are freaking cool !!! They are sleek, stylish, and just damn awesome on any car. I don't care if I see it on a VW, Honda, Toyota, or Yugo, because Porsche rims are cool :0)
Now,
The reason that most people tack on "TYPE R" stickers onto their cars is to make themselves feel like their car is faster or better. (biased personal opinion here...I don't care if any of you agree or not)
Some people just do it because they like their car and feel good putting the decals on because to them it is cool and they're not bothered if someone asks them if they have any mods and they can say no.
And the best reason that someone may put a "TYPE R" badge on their cars is because they have put the time and effort into building a "TYPE R" car out of an American-based Honda.
I make fun of people that do that just because it's funny. I also make fun of VW people that use Audi grills or Debadged grills...as if they're trying to escape the fact that their car is a VW and make their car something that isn't. (biased personal opinion here...I don't care if any of you agree or not)
But you know what ? Whether you or I like it, those people are happy with their cars and if that's what they want to do, then let them be. 
Joe


----------



## SailexGti.hk (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (Gumby17)*

how about VW with honda rims?


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (2lowA4)*

I cant speak for the MB wheels, but I do know that most of the Porsche wheels are made by Fuchs and Forged. 
Light and strong, how can you go wrong? So what if they came on a certain type of car when it was new?
I can go to any air-cooled shop and plunk down a few bucks for rotors drilled for 5x130. Its not a difficult mod, and its pretty cheap. Using the word FORGED and CHEAP in a sentence doesn't happen very often. Have you seen the prices on a set of Fiskes or HRE's?!?!








I guess we're all entitled to an opinion, but I'm gonna side with the people who say "Wheels are wheels-- not to be compared to vinyl stickers and silly wings."


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (blownmk2vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We obviously have different opinions. 
I just dont like hearing you compare the class of AMG or Turbo rims on a VW to the tackiness and gawkiness of triple stage spoilers and 50lbs of vinyl.
There is a BIG difference!
[HR][/HR]​Whats the big diffrence.. the amount of $$ you spend. They both accomplish the same thing.. "hay look at me" IMO same thing. 
Thank you to all who posted. Long time since I have seen a serious descusion on these boards. Tired of the wich springs are better threads.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (QcGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why put porsche wheels on your vw... well it's like saying you have a Vento, when it's a Jetta, remember you are american!!!








[HR][/HR]​You are 100% correct... I have a vento badge on my Jetta.. but I am also sporting E-codes and fender flares.. Hay I want people to look at my car to.. but rather go fast thats just me.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (Gumby17)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The reason VW people use Porsche rims are mostly because of two reasons:
Dr Ferdinand Porsche was the mastermind who designed the engines and cars for both VW and Porsche. For years, Porsche cars were running off of VW engines :0) Look at early Porsche cars and you'll notice an interesting bug-eyed style of headlights. 
Volkswagen owners don't feel that VW and Porsche are that different. They feel that they are like brothers.
[HR][/HR]​Brothers sure 40 some odd years ago during the air cooled days... now distant step-brother twice removed. No one confuses a VW for a porsche now. So on that point I can see swapping rims on a air cooled bug. But to find them on a MKIII no way.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

because they are cool
now what is the bolt pattern of new style porsche wheels?!?! 5x112?!? any?!!? that would be sick for me...


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

I don't see why you think it's ricey to have a VW with Porsche rims. You make it seem like it doesn't belong. First of all, let's remember one thing. VAG IS Volkswagen, Porsche and Audi. Those three are family and have been for 50 years or so. Sort of like Ford, Lincoln, Mercury or Chrysler, Plymouth, Dodge. Are you telling us that a Neon should never be seen with wheels from an Avenger? 
FYI: Two weeks ago, I was sitting in my friends 80 something Porsche 944 and I was looking at the dashboard. How funny was it, for me to see that the hazard light switch is exactly the same hazard light switch, I had in my 84 Jetta GLi. 
On one hand, you have a honda with stickers that say Type R, when it is not. That is called false advertising or if you will, flat-out lying. That's an entirely different issue than a honda with integra wheels on it.


----------



## C Funk (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

Dude... putting wheels from a Porsche on a VW does not equal putting a Type R badge on a Civic. Putting a Porsche badge on a VW on the otherhand is the same thing as putting a Type R badge on a Civic. See the difference? You are comparing apples to oranges. I doubt anyone in this forum would care if a Civic had wheels from a Type R. 
Rod


----------



## 78 2.0 16V rocco (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (C Funk)*

Im with blownmk2vr6


----------



## Niello (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (C Funk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude... putting wheels from a Porsche on a VW does not equal putting a Type R badge on a Civic. [HR][/HR]​I saw a Type R Accord the other day! Wow!


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (Niello)*

For me, it matter who does the mod as well as what the mod is. Its not that impressive to see a tight a** car that has been completely built by other people. The person just threw money at it until it was cool. 
I met this guy the other day- he has a $15,000 BMW 318, 97- body kit, new paint (blue flame type thing...pretty cool if your into the showcar thing) I thought to myself, richkid...what makes him deserve that car and me deserve a $1500 car. Im proud of the fact that I bought my own car and am paying for as much of my own college education as I possibly can. The next day he says something like "my friends back home, their parents bought them M3 ans whatnot...why do they deserve a car like that?" I said " I could probably say the same thing about your car...." Then he launches into this story about hew he worked 15 hours a DAY (thats how much I work in a week while Im going to school!) to get enough money to buy that car. Then he custom fabricated a fiberglass spoiler. Then he learned how to paint and rented a spray booth.
Needless to say, even though I didnt really like what he had done to his car, I had mad respect for him. 
What Im trying to say is, if a guy works a bunch of extra hours, hunts down a porche in a junkyard (not exactly common), does a hub conversion, then puts Porsch wheels on his car, I like the mod for what it stands for. I would like it a lot better if he threw some VW caps over the Porshe ones, but I have respect for that person.


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: why do you put porsche wheels on your vw (H2oVento)*

vw and porsche are family.....








eddie.


----------



## ~lilredwagen~ (Apr 10, 2012)

blownmk2vr6 said:


> We obviously have different opinions.
> I just dont like hearing you compare the class of AMG or Turbo rims on a VW to the tackiness and gawkiness of triple stage spoilers and 50lbs of vinyl.
> There is a BIG difference!


Word

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

I like how you can just pick up a conversation 16 years later!


----------

